# Nvidia Networking Controller shows Connected but will not receive packets.



## Leo_5878 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello All, 
I am sorry if there is already a solution to this out there but I have been searching and can not find a post that matches my symptoms.
I recently put my new PC together and everything is working fine... 
That is of course with the exception of my Ethernet connection which is controlled by an Gigabyte NVIDIA Network controller.
This is an onboard network controller on my Foxconn-M7PMX-S motherboard.
When I connect the ethernet cable to the port, the status goes from aquiring network address, to limited/no connectivity then a second later it flashes up with Connected. During the Aquiring and limited stages there is no ip address listed when I run ipconfig. However when I run ipconfig after it says connected I have a valid ip. The connection doesn't work however as it sends data but never receives any packets back.
The status of the ethernet port has never shown 1 packet received.
Following a couple of threads I have tried changing the TCP/IP settings to give static address variables but this did not fix. I have tried taking it of Full Autonegotiation and tried some of the slower settings - no fix.

Motherboard: Foxconn M7PMX-S / Processor: Intel Pentium Dual CPU E2200 @2.20GHz / RAM: 2GB

I am able to connect to the internet using my Wireless card and also using a USB connection to my router. I have also used the same ethernet cable in my laptop and it connnects up fine so it is not the cable or the connection to the router?

Can you help?


----------



## Leo_5878 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have carried on reading some other posts and found some information that might be required:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 
Computer Browser 
DHCP Client 
DNS Client 
Network Connections 
Network Location Awareness 
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
Server 
TCP/IP Netbios helper 
Workstation 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*These are all enabled/started*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands.

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: netsh int ip reset reset.log

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reboot the machine.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*I have run this but it has not solved my issue.*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Try these simple tests.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

IPCONFIG

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter.
Paste the results in a message here.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

*C:\Documents and Settings\Aidan>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254

C:\Documents and Settings\Aidan>ping 192.168.1.65

Pinging 192.168.1.65 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.65: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.65: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.65: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.65: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.65:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Aidan>ping 192.168.1.254

Pinging 192.168.1.254 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.254:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Aidan>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Aidan>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.*


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

With the cable connected, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Leo_5878 (Oct 22, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Aidan>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : aidans
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 67-5E-66-5F-66-55
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 22 October 2008 14:25:52
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 23 October 2008 14:25:52

C:\Documents and Settings\Aidan>


----------



## Leo_5878 (Oct 22, 2008)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Leo_5878 (Oct 22, 2008)

bump?


----------



## janoks00 (Oct 23, 2008)

It could be the DNS server on the router. Try a sequence power cycle by turning modem,router and computer off and back on after 2 minutes.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you still can't ping the 192.168.1.254 address, I'm thinking it's a firewall configuration issue. There's no reason you should not be able to ping the default gateway. Disable ALL firewalls and see if that helps.


----------



## Leo_5878 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok, I have tried the reboot attempt, switching off my router and my computer for over 5 mins. Same issue on start up. Connection goes to limited connectivity and then a second later says connected 100mbs, IP address is then configured but still no received packets and am unable to ping default gateway.

Rebooted again and then tried with norton firewall disabled. Same results.
Its worth mentioning that I tried this connection before even installing Norton Internet security 2009 and it didn't work before installing the firewall.

Any more thoughts would be greatly appreciated?:4-dontkno


----------



## Leo_5878 (Oct 22, 2008)

bump?


----------



## Leo_5878 (Oct 22, 2008)

any thoughts on this one?


----------



## Leo_5878 (Oct 22, 2008)

bump again?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This almost has to be a firewall. Try booting in *Safe Mode with Networking*, see if you can ping the default gateway in that mode.


----------



## Leo_5878 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the response John, 

Unfortunately I found the same results.

Boot up in Safe Mode with Networking 
Enabled the NVIDIA network controller.
Aquiring network address... then connected.
Ipconfig shows the computer has been configured
with IP, Subnet and Default gateway.
There is still no packets being received and when I 
try to ping the default gateway it just gets:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.


I know this is a tough one but if you have any more thoughts or
tests I could do it would be appreciated?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd have to test the machine in a different environment at this point.

What happens if you type *192.168.1.254* into the address bar of IE and hit Enter?


----------



## Leo_5878 (Oct 22, 2008)

Same results as if i ping the default gateway,,

The web page just shows... Page Cannot Be Displayed.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, this makes very little sense, but it appears that the router is doing something very odd.

I'd test the machine elsewhere and see if you can pin it down. You could also bring in another machine to test in this environment and see how it reacts.


----------



## Leo_5878 (Oct 22, 2008)

Its not the router that has the issue. When I take that ethernet cable out of the PC and put it into my Laptop the laptop works fine. 


Are all my settings correct?

*Flow Control*=Disable
*Low Power State Link Speed*=Disable
*Network Address*=Not Present
*Optimize for*= CPU
*Reset PHY if not in use*=Disable
*Speed/Duplex Settings*=Full Autonegotiation
*VLAN & Priority*=Disable VLAN&Priority
*VLAN id*=1
*Wake on Magic Packet*=Enable
*Wake on Pattern*= Enable
*WakeOnLAN from PowerOff*=Disable


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is no reason in the world you should have to tinker with those settings.

Normally, I see Flow Control enabled, the others look fine.


----------



## Leo_5878 (Oct 22, 2008)

Same issues with Flow Control Enabled:

tried ipconfig /renew:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Aidan>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.67
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254

C:\Documents and Settings\Aidan>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection 5 : unable to c
ontact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.

C:\Documents and Settings\Aidan>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do the IPCONFIG /ALL please.


----------



## kaialin (Dec 31, 2008)

I have exactly the same problem and the same networking controller, i have the laptop that connects but this pc that dosent im XP service pack 3 i have completed everything that has been suggested here and it does not work  any ideas?


----------



## snake eyes (Apr 21, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with network or network settings. It's N'Vidia card drivers and bundled utilities that are causing problem.
Try giving your PC a static address and ping router. You'll probably find that pings are blocked. Also you can use linux on same PC. Try some live distro, like Knoppix, Ubuntu, Backtrack etc. Your network should work fine then.

http://littlebitofcode.com/2008/05/09/cant-ping-from-to-windows-xp


----------



## brlarue (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't know if there was any resolution to this issue, but I have a very similar issue.

I have an Onboard Nvidia Networking Controller and I cannot ping anything except the box itself. 

All the other PCs on my network have no problem. They all run XP with Windows Live OneCare and it's Firewall.

No matter what I have tried I still cannot ping anthing. Someone is interfering, but I cannot tell who. 

I have disable the firewall. 

All PCs to to the same router


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The previous poster brings up an interesting point, this could be the nVidia network firewall that they offer when you install their network drivers. I never install stuff like that and I tend to forget they exist. :smile:


----------



## brlarue (Mar 10, 2008)

johnwill said:


> The previous poster brings up an interesting point, this could be the nVidia network firewall that they offer when you install their network drivers. I never install stuff like that and I tend to forget they exist. :smile:


I thought about the Nvidia firewall issue too, but mine is disabled.

I have booted in Safe Mode with Networking and still encounter the problem. 

Someone mentioned something about Linux ... I believe I have a Knoppix Linux I can run from the CD to test things. If I don't I can get one real quick.

I even tried a new network card and it has the same issue. Maybe there is some setting in the BIOS ... ???. I looked, but nothing looked relevant.


----------



## brlarue (Mar 10, 2008)

When I run Linux via a CD I have no problem with pings ... internal or external.

I have installed a Linsys NIC card .... still a problem

Have disbled firewall..

I have reset/reinstalled TCP/IP ...

Reset Winsock ...

Anymore suggestions ... ???


----------



## Boatista24 (Jun 22, 2009)

Having been through ALL of the fun listed above, I too have, and had this problem, with a replacement Asus board, an A7N8X-XE, with onboard nVidia ethernet. I have been a networking specialist for 10 years, and this is the ONLY device that wasn't broken, I haven't been able to get working - BUT, I have had this issue before, with an nVidia chipsetted board (Gigabyte GA-7N400-Pro 2 - both versions 1.0 and 2.0) but with a full onboard ethernet device that was not tier-mounted to an enumerator/bridge. The drivers that came with both of those boards were dated 2003 and 2004, respectively, and were incapable of getting the ethernet devices to work properly, so I just resorted to using network cards in a free PCI slot in each machine (there is only so much time a single device is worth wasting time on, before you must resume productivity). Eventually, a few years later in 2008, I found an updated generic driver and was able to get the onboard gigabyte nics to work. So much for that, one of the boards eventually blew later that year and I replaced it with the Asus A7N8X-XE which mirrored the specs of the two Gigabytes - the exception being this stubborn onboard nic - whose accompanying drivers (also dated 2004) also cannot get this device to work properly. I have searched high and low for an updated driver, sometimes finding all in one nVidia drivers that appeared to be updated that included a newer ethernet driver. This always led me right back to the original drivers, which are indeed the cause of the packet reception issue. I have many ethernet cards lying about and they all work just fine with my Verizon wireless router/FiOS modem. My guess is that the enumerator is the culprit, as suggested above under the questions about possible firewall interference.
On top of all of this, I have been to nVidia's live tech support, and Asus's live tech support, and they just keep passing the buck.
My suggestion is this, simply use a PCI card and disable the onboard ethernet and enumerator devices in the bios. It's a 3 minute repair for 2 hours of wasted time.
In conclusion, I would like to comment to the boneheads at nVidia and Asus that this issue goes way beyond installing a piece of onboard equipment nobody can use - it says much more. How on earth is a layperson supposed to be able to get something you issue working, if a technician can't even accomplish it? Granted, its been years since these things were produced (and all the more reason to have fixed it - you've had 5 years) and the technology has changed enough so I'm sure in today's boards these events rarely occur - but back in 2004, I would have had some serious reservations about EVER buying another nVidia chipsetted board.

If anyone else has anything more to contribute to this thread, I would be glad to read it. But don't expect any results.


----------



## Boatista24 (Jun 22, 2009)

I must have skipped over SnakeEyes' response, or had a brainfart that day. He is absolutely correct, the device works just peachy in Linux.
Will somebody cut through the lard and find out what the deal is with this issue in windows XP?


----------



## Boatista24 (Jun 22, 2009)

After tech chatting with someone nVidia outsourced from Andrea Pradesh state for over an hour via the web, even though they were more or less the expected norm of totally clueless, he caused me to rethink the situation from a different angle, and I had an epiphany. What if, since the last known drivers to actually appear to be correct are dated 2004, they only work in XP service pack 1 or earlier? Out comes the old O/S disc book. The oldest ones I have are XP home sp1a, and PRO sp1. 
Having resigned myself to this, I wiped a partition and loaded a fresh copy of Pro SP1.
We can rule that out now too.


----------



## Boatista24 (Jun 22, 2009)

SOLVED!

Here is the solution. I tried flashing back to an older rom on the mainboard, then fresh installing XP Pro. Same nonsense. A small detail eluded me in IPCONFIG that has relevance: no mac address.
Download an application called SMAC, install it and run it. The full version will be required.
Use the random function on the adapter while it is highlight, then apply the new mac address to the adapter and restart it. VOILA!
email me with any questions


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Good for you. Thanks for the update.



Boatista24 said:


> SOLVED!
> 
> Here is the solution. I tried flashing back to an older rom on the mainboard, then fresh installing XP Pro. Same nonsense. A small detail eluded me in IPCONFIG that has relevance: no mac address.
> Download an application called SMAC, install it and run it. The full version will be required.
> ...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The IPCONFIG you posted previously had a valid MAC address...


----------

